# FS90-R review/first impressions, with pics



## Marc (May 29, 2008)

For reference, I ended up buying an FS90 R trimmer a little over a week ago, see thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=68689.

I figured, for anyone waffling about buying a new trimmer, I'd share what my impressions are of my new toy.

After getting the trimmer home, gassing it up and starting it up, I adjusted the shoulder strap and starting going to town. Kind of my MO with new toys. On start up, I though- wow, sounds _weird_ (I've never heard a small 4 stroke engine). I put in my ear plugs, flipped down the PC glasses and started working around the garage. Did about a 1/2 tank of light stuff. It feels like a very slow engine, geared very high. Plenty of torque. I'm anxious to get into some deep stuff, so I decide to tackle the front side of the barn, because you can see it from the road and it looked ugly-

Before:






After:





I was impressed with the performance in tall, thick grass. Bear in mind, of course, I'm basing the comparison on an FS55, however, I have no complaints about how the 90 performs. Of course, I had to take the line spool out and re-wrap it before I got very far, because the line wouldn't feed at first. Clearly whoever wrapped it at the dealer either didn't know how, or was in a big hurry. Not a big deal though. I did all that plus that fence line and some above it on one tank of fuel. Good economy...

A couple days later, once I got the garden tilled, I decided to knock down some of the grass out back. It's already getting ahead of me (at this point, it's well ahead of me).

Before (with gratuitous tractor pr0n  )









Right after I took this pic I had my first minor problem with my trimmer. The engine started idling poorly and stalling. I had to choke it to start it warm... something wasn't right. Eventually it stopped running altogether. I noticed the bulb had no fuel in it.... weird.

Well, I had plenty of flower beds to attend to so I put the trimmer in my Outback and decided to go see the dealer the next day after work.

I bring in the trimmer, tell him the symptoms. He knows immediately what the problem is. Apparently, there's no clamp to hold the fuel line in the tank onto the pick up, and the line fell off and was sitting on the bottom of the tank. When I looked in the tank, all I could see was the screen of the filter, so I thought I was good there. Apparently not. He said it's a real common issue. Maybe Stihl will correct this in future models. If I were buying one new and knew about this though, I'd ask before I take it home for them to put a little clamp on there like the guy did for mine.

Anyway, once that little issue was solved, I got back to the serious business of playing with it.

After doing some of the trimmer near the barn and the old silo foundations...





...I put on the four tooth grass blade.

I could tell right away I was using the blade precisely for what it was designed. The engine worked much less, there was less resistance going through the tall thick grass, which is especially thick near those silos from years of silage being spilled all over the place. Here's what it looked like post grass carnage-






If you have good eyes, you can spot the silver shaft of the trimmer on the silo foundation to give you an idea of the scale of that area I did. All on two tanks of fuel.

Here's the unit with the grass blade on-





So overall, I'm impressed with the build quality and performance of my new trimmer. $300 very well spent, especially if this lasts anywhere near the length of time our other Stihl products have. I'm also very happy I went with the D handle. With all the buildings, rocks, walls, trees and uneven ground I'm constantly working on, bicycle handles just wouldn't have made sense. I'm actually pretty happy with the should strap too. I don't use it much when I'm doing stuff like that stone wall in but on flat ground it's nice to have.

If you have any specific questions, ask away, or feel free to PM me. I'd recommend this trimmer (or another in this model line) very highly to someone with similar work to do.


----------



## Marc (May 29, 2008)

Some more pics, for the hell of it-


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (May 29, 2008)

Hey good job Marc. Looks like you had quite a bit of trimming there and looks like the fs90 handled it well. Just wondering is it to steep or to many rocks to get closer with the mow I know you must have for that tractor of yours.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 29, 2008)

The problem with the fuel line falling off was a production issue. ONE guy found that he could put the hose on partially and improve his speed while welding the tank halves together... Oh oh... thousands of units in distribution before he problem was found. Dealers are supposed to check the FS90 fuel line before sale.


As a safety measure, a nipple has been put on the tank connector.



BTW...great pics...


----------



## COLD_IRON (May 29, 2008)

Looks good, gave that thing a nice "break in"

Today I only did about 5 hours trimming, but it did occur to me I should get a helmet cam so I can record the carnage


----------



## computeruser (May 29, 2008)

Superb write-up and pics. This is what this site is about. I'm impressed!

It is impressive just how much work you can actually get done with a competent trimmer, especially coming from homeowner-grade stuff. My Echo SRM260 and Stihl FS200 continually impress me with just how much they can get done. They're so good, in fact, that I sold my walk-behind brushcutter now that my brushcutting has become strictly weed-and-grass cutting


----------



## Marc (May 29, 2008)

RAYINTOMBALL said:


> Hey good job Marc. Looks like you had quite a bit of trimming there and looks like the fs90 handled it well. Just wondering is it to steep or to many rocks to get closer with the mow I know you must have for that tractor of yours.



Well, oddly enough, I share the Kubota with my father, and we do have a 4 ft bush hog, but he's got it at his house. I needed the loader and rototiller but the Kubota will be going back soon. I've got a '49 Farmall Super C with a cutter bar mower, but all the knives are dull and it doesn't do a great job cutting. Plus the mower and the tractor need a little bit of work (nothing major). I'll hopefully have a 5 ft bush hog next year to put on the MF 85 that's currently pulling around the wood wagon. There's also a flail mower that could be rehabbed, but if I start haying, I'll probably just get a disc mower.



Lakeside53 said:


> The problem with the fuel line falling off was a production issue. ONE guy found that he could put the hose on partially and improve his speed while welding the tank halves together... Oh oh... thousands of units in distribution before he problem was found. Dealers are supposed to check the FS90 fuel line before sale.
> 
> 
> As a safety measure, a nipple has been put on the tank connector.
> ...



Thanks... that's interesting. Wonder if that guy still has a job. Anyway, it was a nuisance but I was just glad it was nothing serious. Glad you're on top of it... wish my dealer was...



COLD_IRON said:


> Looks good, gave that thing a nice "break in"
> 
> Today I only did about 5 hours trimming, but it did occur to me I should get a helmet cam so I can record the carnage



*Only* 5 hours, holy crap. All of that in my pictures probably took only 6 or 7 total.


----------



## Marc (May 29, 2008)

computeruser said:


> Superb write-up and pics. This is what this site is about. I'm impressed!
> 
> It is impressive just how much work you can actually get done with a competent trimmer, especially coming from homeowner-grade stuff. My Echo SRM260 and Stihl FS200 continually impress me with just how much they can get done. They're so good, in fact, that I sold my walk-behind brushcutter now that my brushcutting has become strictly weed-and-grass cutting



Thanks, I know I always like hearing real life experiences with equipment if I'm looking for new stuff. I was very impressed with what I could do with that little trimmer as well. As soon as I have a nice bush hog to compliment it, I'll hopefully have this place looking a little better.

One thing I forgot to mention in my write up- another benefit of the grass blade is it doesn't chop the snot out of the grass... the benefit in that being your whole left side doesn't turn the color green.

Of course, as dumb as it sounds, I kinda like getting all green sometimes. You know you've got something accomplished when you've got enough sod on your arm and leg to cover over most of the bare patches in the front yard


----------



## COLD_IRON (May 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> *Only* 5 hours, holy crap. All of that in my pictures probably took only 6 or 7 total.



I do 6-8 hours trimming a day on a regular basis.


----------



## 2manytoys4me (May 30, 2008)

i have the fs 90r, love it, got the brushcutter attachment, rigged it so it will use 10 inch table saw blade with the right size washer, use it for brush and tall grass. all the kombi heads fit right on, makes a real nice polesaw


----------



## mooseman (May 31, 2008)

I just bought one myself. I really don't need a trimmer this powerful, but it is so torquey i just had to have one. Here in the lower mainland of BC, green things grow to a density I have never seen anywhere else in the world. My old homelite straight shaft trimmer had to be worked at the edges of thick growth. Same with a small echo trimmer that I have handed down to my daughter. it worked great on scattered clumps, but couldn't go into the deep green. The fs 90 doesn't even burp when stuffed into heavy grass and weeds that you couldn't walk in. It lays waste to any herb with the temerity to grow where it can reach. It's smooth running, and idles like a car. 
It does eat line with alacrity though. sips gas so I guess it comes out even.


----------



## zeagle79 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Thanks for the great review.*

I just bought one and tried it out--and am glad the gas line thing was corrected... Anyway, it's a beast!!! Love it... 

I take care of quiet a bit of rugged mountain property, with fields etc., and have been through probably 10 ryobi's, Bolens,,,etc... I fired this FS90r up, and can't say what I said after using it after about just 10 minutes.


----------



## togaurd (May 13, 2011)

*Stihl fs90r*

I bought my fs90r late fall of 2010. It sat unused, no gas, and not even started all winter.

I broke it out this spring and went to work. As of right now I wish I had looked into it more before buying. It runs very hot, if my arm touches the shroud on top I have to move it before I get burnt. It has an intermittent miss at wot.

I'm not one to give up on Stihl. I took it to a dealer. I was told that the fs90r uses a rev limiter that cuts the spark. I was told the length of the line may have been too short causing the engine to over rev( that I can't get on board with, I alway bump check line for maximum engine rpm.)
:disapointed:
I'm not a landscaper. All my equipment of choice is a Stihl product. I'm hoping the dealer tells me something wasn't right from the factory, otherwise I'll be selling the Stihl fs90r. :frown:


----------



## MacLaren (May 13, 2011)

Im glad y'all dug this one up. Im tryin to decide between an FS90 or FS130 both R versions. Im leanin more towards the 130 due to the stronger motor for Kombi attachments....


----------



## promac850 (May 13, 2011)

Now I'm not trying to beat down the Stihl... just want to point out that with a muff mod and some porting, the Ryobi SS30 equipped with the Grass Gator blades can easily cut through hay without bogging down... 

I mowed down hay yesterday and it was awesome!!! Came into the house when I was done trimming around, and momma said "Go back outside and get all of that grass off of your jeans!!!" 

I'm sure a high end Stihl like this would love a muff mod and some porting, as it is 'restricted' from the factory... so if that were to be done on this thing, you might be looking at something like 2hp...

I believe my Ryobi is now putting out 2hp, up from a bit over 1hp rated at the factory... this thing rips!! Ported stuff is fun. 

But if it ain't broke, you don't have to fix it...


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 13, 2011)

Vincent Vega said:


> Im glad y'all dug this one up. Im tryin to decide between an FS90 or FS130 both R versions. Im leanin more towards the 130 due to the stronger motor for Kombi attachments....



I have the 130,,,, it is a beast!!!!! corrected see post # 29!!!


----------



## MacLaren (May 13, 2011)

*promac610*

Good stuff man! So, if the FS130R is rated @ 1.9 h.p. then theoretically w/ a muff mod one could possibly be lookin @ 3 h.p. ?


----------



## jus2fat (May 13, 2011)

Vincent Vega said:


> Good stuff man! So, if the FS130R is rated @ 1.9 h.p. then theoretically w/ a muff mod one could possibly be lookin @ 3 h.p. ?



I'm curious about this as well as I'm considering a FS130.
Seems best bang for the buck...only $30 over a 110 and .5 more hp
But the 130 is a 4-mix engine...with valves...
is the muffler choked up like with a 2-cycle or is it more open like a 4-stroke???
And it would have to be dramatic...for me to void a 2 year warranty...
or 4 years if that 6-pack of Ultra double the warranty is still in effect.

Yeah...would a regular MM do anything dramatic??

J2F


----------



## MacLaren (May 13, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> I have the 130,,,, it is a beast!!!!!


 
Tell us 'bout that 130 my good man. Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## audible fart (May 13, 2011)

I guess the KM90 is the kombi version of the FS90. I just used mine for a couple hours. I'm a big fan. It's still pretty new, so i have a plan. If my KM90 does well all summer i'll buy a KM130 also. I figure since i already have all the Kombi attachments......what the hell?


----------



## indiansprings (May 13, 2011)

The four mix units do not seem choked up like the two stroke units.
We love our 90R, if I buy another one I'll buy the 130, not that much more money. I haven't really run into any grass the 90 won't handle.
Pro-Mac these engines have valves they are more like a four stroke motor. Don't bet any money against one with your ryobi, it'll be easy money for the the stihl owner. I've got four FS 80's one of the best two stroke stihl trimmers ever made, they were the choice of many a pro lawn jockey's, a very strong trimmer, I would have lost money betting on the 80 beating the 90 when the four mix first came out.
You just have to run one to understand, they are an animal, gobs and gobs of torque. Think 660 vs 250 stihl in chainsaw terms.
I've also got a Shinny 242 and it doesn't hold a candle to the FS 90 and a 130 just walks away from a 90. You can get a pole saw attachment, I think it has a 12" bar, a tiller head, blower and broom sweeper for the non-kombi model. The exhaust note is the most deceiving thing about them, they don't sound like they are turning many rpms when in fact they are screaming.


----------



## MacLaren (May 13, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> The four mix units do not seem choked up like the two stroke units.
> We love our 90R, if I buy another one I'll buy the 130, not that much more money. I haven't really run into any grass the 90 won't handle.
> Pro-Mac these engines have valves they are more like a four stroke motor. Don't bet any money against one with your ryobi, it'll be easy money for the the stihl owner. I've got four FS 80's one of the best two stroke stihl trimmers ever made, they were the choice of many a pro lawn jockey's, a very strong trimmer, I would have lost money betting on the 80 beating the 90 when the four mix first came out.
> You just have to run one to understand, they are an animal, gobs and gobs of torque. Think 660 vs 250 stihl in chainsaw terms.
> I've also got a Shinny 242 and it doesn't hold a candle to the FS 90 and a 130 just walks away from a 90. You can get a pole saw attachment, I think it has a 12" bar, a tiller head, blower and broom sweeper for the non-kombi model. The exhaust note is the most deceiving thing about them, they don't sound like they are turning many rpms when in fact they are screaming.


 
Thats awesome man. The 130 it is then. I thought it would be a brute. i knew the 90 was very powerful. But Im thinkin attachments and all so the 130 was where I was leanin. I bet it is an animal.....What about a muff mod to the 130?.....


----------



## promac850 (May 13, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> The four mix units do not seem choked up like the two stroke units.
> We love our 90R, if I buy another one I'll buy the 130, not that much more money. I haven't really run into any grass the 90 won't handle.
> Pro-Mac these engines have valves they are more like a four stroke motor. Don't bet any money against one with your ryobi, it'll be easy money for the the stihl owner. I've got four FS 80's one of the best two stroke stihl trimmers ever made, they were the choice of many a pro lawn jockey's, a very strong trimmer, I would have lost money betting on the 80 beating the 90 when the four mix first came out.
> You just have to run one to understand, they are an animal, gobs and gobs of torque. Think 660 vs 250 stihl in chainsaw terms.
> I've also got a Shinny 242 and it doesn't hold a candle to the FS 90 and a 130 just walks away from a 90. You can get a pole saw attachment, I think it has a 12" bar, a tiller head, blower and broom sweeper for the non-kombi model. The exhaust note is the most deceiving thing about them, they don't sound like they are turning many rpms when in fact they are screaming.


 
Oh, these are the four mixers... totally different ball game. I was wondering why the powerhead looked a bit bigger than I am used to... 

They are well set up at the factory, so that porting and muff modding is not really necessary as everything is done well... and torque is there, so that takes care of the "It ain't got enough power." problem.

I still say two stroke is the way to go, but I can see how some like the torque the four mixers make. I love two strokes... especially ones like the outboard V8 engines... 

Anyone got a good video of one of these four mixers eating some weeds? Sounds like something I need to hear... 

So from what you're saying, the FS90 and up are four mixers, or are all of the high end pro trimmers they sell now four mixers?


----------



## promac850 (May 13, 2011)

Vincent Vega said:


> Thats awesome man. The 130 it is then. I thought it would be a brute. i knew the 90 was very powerful. But Im thinkin attachments and all so the 130 was where I was leanin. I bet it is an animal.....What about a muff mod to the 130?.....


 
I say everything could use a muff mod if it's a newer piece of equipment... it gets louder and sounds better, ya know...


----------



## jus2fat (May 13, 2011)

Much thanks for the reply and info....indiansprings

Your posts and sharing of experienced knowledge is GOLDEN!!!
Definitely...one of the best answer guys on this site!!!
Thanks again!!

J2F


----------



## MacLaren (May 13, 2011)

Cool. So basically these 4 mixers are good to go from the factory.
Well, add a 130 to the list with a new 660.........man, I better get some scratch a goin.....hahaha


----------



## audible fart (May 13, 2011)

Just called my local stihl dealer& he said $359 retail for the KM130 powerhead.
I forget how much my KM90 powerhead was alone because i bought attachments at the same time, but it's gotta be pretty close.


----------



## chipherder (May 13, 2011)

I think the OP made a good choice getting the D handle. I got the bicycle handle fs250 because of need to use a brush blade fairly often, but find the bicycle bars fairly awkward on slopes and such.
May convert to the D handle at some point.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 13, 2011)

*Oh My!!!!! Dyslexia*



Vincent Vega said:


> Tell us 'bout that 130 my good man. Inquiring minds want to know


 
I just went to look @ it to check the muffler,,, I stand corrected,,,

It is actually a 310!!!! (same HP rating) Had my 1 & 3 swapped!!! and yes it is a fourmix that is stihl under warranty,,, I dont know what one would gain from a muffler Mod on a Four stroke??? it has plenty of torque like it is!!!! and yes to the Ultra pre-mix,,,


----------



## MacLaren (May 13, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> I just went to look @ it to check the muffler,,, I stand corrected,,,
> 
> It is actually a 310!!!! Had my 1 & 3 swapped!!!


 
lol Gotcha man, no problem. I bet that thing is a beast....lol...


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (May 13, 2011)

I have the FS110R. I love the thing. Nothing seems to stand in its way, it has gobs of torque. You won't go wrong with either the FS90,110, or 130. I was going to get the 130, but my dealer only stocks the 110 so I got it. I am not sorry for not getting the 130.


----------



## jus2fat (May 13, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Oh, these are the four mixers... totally different ball game. I was wondering why the powerhead looked a bit bigger than I am used to...
> 
> They are well set up at the factory, so that porting and muff modding is not really necessary as everything is done well... and torque is there, so that takes care of the "It ain't got enough power." problem.
> 
> ...


 

The strange thing is the FS250 (above the FS130) is STILL a straight 2-cycle. 
Been around for many years and Stihl still has enough customers wanting it that they keep making it.
Dealer said.."if you want torque..buy the 130"....I said but the 250
has more horsepower....wtf??....He then told me the 250 was 2-stroke and the 130 was basically 4-stroke but you mix the gas and oil...no crankcase oil reservoir.

There's some good videos on youtube...
the FS110 video shows about a 1/4 acre take down of high grass/weeds.
And it's a chick doing it!!! (dude's wife) If she can do it in 9 minutes...you can too!! LOL!!!!!

J2F


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 13, 2011)

Vincent Vega said:


> lol Gotcha man, no problem. I bet that thing is a beast....lol...



Yeah run about three - four tanks through it on a 91°F day like today and see if you're ready for a cool Pop/barley malt!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudedog (May 13, 2011)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> I have the FS110R. I love the thing. Nothing seems to stand in its way, it has gobs of torque. You won't go wrong with either the FS90,110, or 130. I was going to get the 130, but my dealer only stocks the 110 so I got it. I am not sorry for not getting the 130.


 
+1 on the FS110R. The attachments you can buy work well. I have the hedge trimmer and brush knife. Great tool!


----------



## sunfish (May 13, 2011)

I've had a FS110R for about 3 years and absolutely love it! No problems and plenty of power.


----------



## sawfun9 (May 13, 2011)

In 2006 i bought a ht100 with the 4mix engine and I love it. It starts easier than any of my 2 strokes and is quiet. Oh and gotta love the torque. Tomorrow I pick up a new ht 131 and I may buy a 130 Kombi as well. For residential work I highly recommend them due to the low noise issue.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 13, 2011)

sawfun9 said:


> In 2006 i bought a ht100 with the 4mix engine and I love it. It starts easier than any of my 2 strokes and is quiet. Oh and gotta love the torque. Tomorrow I pick up a new ht 131 and I may buy a 130 Kombi as well. For residential work I highly recommend them due to the low noise issue.



Yeah the HT 131 of ours gets lots of use,, as with any of the fourmixers use the Ultra Synthetic Pre-mix


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 13, 2011)

jus2fat said:


> The strange thing is the FS250 (above the FS130) is STILL a straight 2-cycle.
> Been around for many years and Stihl still has enough customers wanting it that they keep making it.
> Dealer said.."if you want torque..buy the 130"....I said but the 250
> has more horsepower....wtf??....He then told me the 250 was 2-stroke and the 130 was basically 4-stroke but you mix the gas and oil...no crankcase oil reservoir.
> ...



Yeah the FS250 is a tuff, stout Machine, I think with the EPA credits that Stihl gets from all the 4 mix models they are allowed to keep producing them yes they are straight two cycle...


----------



## MacLaren (May 13, 2011)

So, let me get this straight. The FS130 is a weedeater only. To run the Kombi equipment you must have the KM130? I was thinkin you could run some other attachments with the FS130?
This would apply as well to the FS90/KM90 FS110/KM110 too.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (May 13, 2011)

Vincent Vega said:


> So, let me get this straight. The FS130 is a weedeater only. To run the Kombi equipment you must have the KM130? I was thinkin you could run some other attachments with the FS130?
> This would apply as well to the FS90/KM90 FS110/KM110 too.


 
You can get alot of the kombi type attachments for the FS90,110,130. They replace the trimmer head assy on the bottom where the kombi is basically 1/2 of the trimmer. Same type of concept just different.


----------



## MacLaren (May 13, 2011)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> You can get alot of the kombi type attachments for the FS90,110,130. They replace the trimmer head assy on the bottom where the kombi is basically 1/2 of the trimmer. Same type of concept just different.


 
Excellent. Any weight difference? As compared to KM130 weedeater and the FS130?


----------



## promac850 (May 13, 2011)

Well, if I ever get enough money and TAD, I'll get a 250R... ain't gonna happen for a while though...


----------



## MacLaren (May 13, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Well, if I ever get enough money and TAD, I'll get a 250R... ain't gonna happen for a while though...


 
My little bro has the FS250 with the bike handles and loves the thing. Says its an animal!


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (May 13, 2011)

Vincent Vega said:


> Excellent. Any weight difference? As compared to KM130 weedeater and the FS130?


 
The FS130R is 12.3 LBS without trimmer head and deflector, the KM130 is 10.1 LBS without the bottom 1/2 attachment. Don't really know if there is a big weight difference when outfitted complete.


----------



## MacLaren (May 13, 2011)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> The FS130R is 12.3 LBS without trimmer head and deflector, the KM130 is 10.1 LBS without the bottom 1/2 attachment. Don't really know if there is a big weight difference when outfitted complete.


 
Right. Thats what i was wandering though. Not that it really matters though. A few ounces or even a pound or so wont bother me. Was just curious. Thats all. thanks man!


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2011)

Holy thread revival.

Well, I suppose I can post an update... after a few seasons with the 90, I still like it as much as the day I took it home. Nothing to add about the trimming; still really like the grass blade, easy to sharpen, easy on the trimmer.

I did buy the pole saw attachment and used it bit doing fence lines this winter. It actually cut faster than I expected. Very handy even with just the reach of the trimmer itself. I was surprised what I could get to. Anything that would be in my way on the tractor was no problem.


----------



## jbighump (May 13, 2011)

just picked up the fs90r a couple days ago and from what i can tell its definitly a step up from the fs45. ive only used it once for 20 minutes and it seems to accelerate very slowly compared to the fs45, i dont know if its because its new and needs to be ran some more or if somthing is out of adjustment. it seems to accelerate slowly at first then pick up at about 1/2 throtle and then it takes off any help would be appriciated


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2011)

It is because of the different engine, mainly.


----------



## jbighump (May 14, 2011)

now i really love my fs90r!! took it back to dealer today and he adjusted the idle and low speed screw and now this thing rips:hmm3grin2orange: now i just wish the rain would stop so i can use it:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## StubornDutchman (May 14, 2011)

I purchased a FS 130 last summer. It runs great. The only problem I have with it is that there is so much power, I can't bog it down enough to stop the rev limiter from kicking in! I took it back once right after I got it, thinking I had a high speed miss. The dealer tech did a minor carb tweak and just said work it harder, no need to back off the trigger! 

BTW, I'm running one of those mulching blades that looks like a short lawn mower blade with ears that stick down on both ends. Got it from Bailey's and it does a fantastic job chopping stalks up so virtually no clean up.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## MacLaren (May 14, 2011)

StubornDutchman said:


> I purchased a FS 130 last summer. It runs great. The only problem I have with it is that there is so much power, I can't bog it down enough to stop the rev limiter from kicking in! I took it back once right after I got it, thinking I had a high speed miss. The dealer tech did a minor carb tweak and just said work it harder, no need to back off the trigger!
> 
> BTW, I'm running one of those mulching blades that looks like a short lawn mower blade with ears that stick down on both ends. Got it from Bailey's and it does a fantastic job chopping stalks up so virtually no clean up.:msp_biggrin:


 
Thats cool. I wander if Stihl will come back with the coupons/rebates this summer?


----------

